

A 24-Year-Old Transport Engineer Is About To Free Her City From Car Ownership - ASquare
http://www.businessinsider.com/interview-with-helsinki-transport-engineer-2014-7

======
digita88
Good luck to her! And I've always seen as Scandinavia as a leader in this area

